# Foto Fest 2017 Mk. III



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

Neat..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

Cracker !!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2017)

Like it..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2017)

Cool..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice jeff.


----------



## rochie (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2017)

I am home from Oshkosh boys so the post can now continue.








Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2017)

Yours truly and my favorite aircraft that was at Oshkosh....Spitfire Mk. !X BR601. 113 combat missions flown during the show and now owned by the Collings Foundation. A real beauty let me tell ya! ( the airplane that is )

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2017)

And you went and got your grimy paw prints all over it!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2017)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2017)

Great stuff Jeff. Unusual that a MkIX Spit has the early IFF wires running from the tail planes to the fuselage - it would normally have been a dipole antenna beneath the starboard wing.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Jeff. Unusual that a MkIX Spit has the early IFF wires running from the tail planes to the fuselage - it would normally have been a dipole antenna beneath the starboard wing.


I thought the same thing Terry but was never around the aircraft when a crew member was to ask. Having said that I can't believe they would do an in depth restoration and make a major error like that.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2017)

It's possible - the lead-in 'buttons' for the wires were still fitted to the Mk.IX, being a 'standard' fitting on earlier airframes, so _perhaps_ they thought the wires should be attached ?
I admit I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think the Mk.IX saw service with the earlier IFF, but it's always a possibility.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a pic somewhere showing Johnnie Johnson's Mk IX with the IFF wires.

The B-29 pic is a good one Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2017)

This is this year's Grand Champion Homebuilt aircraft from Oshkosh and I am proud to say it is owned by a friend of mine and flown from my local airport here in Guelph. It took Bruce 12.5 years to build and is much better looking in person than can possibly be shown in a photo.

I am off in about a half hour for my annual fishing trip to me brother's place so I will not be posting until after my return which is scheduled for late next Sunday afternoon or early evening. Have a great week everybody and play nice here in the sandbox while I am away.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2017)

Great shots Jeff and good luck fishing


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice little Bucker !
Have a good fishing trip Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

Excellent...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2017)

and now for something completely different..........








Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Aug 7, 2017)

Like it Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2017)

rochie said:


> Like it Jeff


Well Karl, here are a couple more of it then.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2017)

Aw, poor thing - it's all alone !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Aw, poor thing - it's all alone !


Oh it had a neighbour to its immediate east but nothing to the west when this photo was taken. You can see the shadow of the wing of the neighbouring aircraft. The neighbour will eventually show up here in this thread.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice one Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice shot of the fort.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 11, 2017)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

great shot.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2017)

Keep 'em coming Jeff...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Keep 'em coming Jeff...


That my far flung friend is a guarantee!!!!






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2017)

Not too hard to tell what the owner of this Nanchang CJ-6 wishes his aircraft was. Wait until tomorrow when I show you the Nanchang Sea Fury.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2017)

Nanchang CJ-6
Sea Fury colour scheme.....not sure if this C/S was used during WW2
D-Day stripes
American registered

If this aircraft were human it could best be described as suffering from multiple personalities I should think.

Having said that, I like the look.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

Not bad at all...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2017)

Certainly different. The 'D Day' stripes are supposed to be the I.D. markings used by RN aircraft, including Sea Furies, in the Korean war.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2017)

Sorry about the quality of this but Oshkosh offers a couple of night shows and this B-1B was a part of the one I was able to attend. ISO bumped way up so she is a bit grainy. It was pretty cool to see ( and feel ) let me tell you.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2017)

Great !


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2017)

Beauty !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2017)

Early mornings are the best time to catch wild horses at Oshkosh. Each morning by 6am there is a group of 4-6 that decided they need to serve as the official alarm clock of Oshkosh Wisconsin.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2017)

Fantastic....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2017)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2017)

This beauty sat static at Oshkosh for the week.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2017)

Sorry fellas for missing a couple of days but I wasn't able to access the site. 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2017)

Good one Jeff. Nice to see a different colour scheme now and then.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2017)

Great shots there Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2017)

In a far off corner of a hanger across the airstrip from the EAA museum we located this thing of beauty. She was the main reason we toured the museum only to find out she had been relegated to an outbuilding for a few days because of an awards ceremony taking place at the museum. This is Kermit Weeks, B.35 Mosquito and she has been on the ground since the early 90s I believe after having been flown to Oshkosh for display. She is now far from airworthy I'm afraid but still looks the business just sitting there. Bad enough they had her tucked out of sight but they also had her positioned to make decent photography impossible. Still it was great to see her again. Last time I saw her was in 1988 when she came to Hamilton Ontario to fly in the CWH air show. I wonder what Av Specs could do with her?

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I wonder what Av Specs could do with her?



As with most relics like this, show up with a cheque and Avspecs would get her flying. So far they have only made FB versions so some change to their fuselage moulds would be needed. Most likely they would strip off all metal parts and rebuild most if not all of the wood new.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2017)

No longer airworthy but still looking good is this MiG 15bis registered N15MG. She was parked behind a row of buildings with an F-86, a Mig21 and an F-84 all of which will one day make an appearance in this thread. Something way back in the furthest reaches of my memory I seem to think that this is the first MiG 15 I ever saw fly but as to when or where I could not say. Then again, that part of my brain also recalls when I was single, had money and could drink 10 beers a night and feel good the next day!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2017)

Excellent..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2017)

N21MG, tucked in beside yesterday's 15. Looks pretty nice but sadly another non flyer.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Like it..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2017)

keep 'em coming....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

like 'em..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2017)

Colourful !


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2017)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2017)

Great shot.
I see the myth of the blue paint still lives though !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Great shot.
> I see the myth of the blue paint still lives though !


She has been in this C/S for many many years. Still looks sharp!

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2017)

very shiny


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

excellent shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2017)

Bravo..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2017)

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff - the Sabres pic is a beaut.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2017)

good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)

My favourite bomber.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2017)

Good ones Jeff. The B&W of the shiny silver makes a neat effect.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2017)

Okay, Okay....I know it isn't a "war bird" per say but it is a Stearman and they were trainers and the pilot is Greg Shelton who owns and flies a Wildcat, most of whom here say is a war bird. ( one notable exception but no-one really listens to Terry anyway!)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2017)

Great shot Jeff !
And a golf trolley with planks is _not_ a warbird ..................


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2017)

Interesting shot!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)

Like that.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2017)

I spent part of yesterday at my local airfield for an open house hosted by the Tigerboys. C-GMTH was caught early in the morning soaking up some sun. Guelph Ontario is a small airfield but is home to at least 4 Tigermoths, 2 Fleet 16s and a Cornell as well as many other vintage aircraft. In addition my buddy often times leave his Bucker Jungman there as well. A real little treasure trove of interesting aircraft.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2017)

Neat colour scheme.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Neat colour scheme.



Yes it is but is it a legit reproduction of an old scheme?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

Not bad regardless....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2017)

Another Guelph based aircraft she is registered as C-FNOR which is quite fitting given the C/S she carries.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

Like it...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2017)

This TMoth is registered C-GCOE and is owned by the Canadian Harvard Aircraft Association. Seen at Guelph Ontario on 17 September 2017.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2017)

Did someone have a cold when they named the CHAA ?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Good one Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2017)

Waited till my last show of the year to see this and man o man was she worth the wait. This is of course the 2017 RCAF demo CF-18 and it is without a doubt the nicest looking out of all the demo bird paint schemes, IMHO. Photos do not do it justice and combined with possibly the best weather I have ever experienced at a show, she was worth the price of admission all on her own. Today's show (24Sep) will be the final one for this version of the demo bird I wonder how long till they strip her down. 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

That is a great shot and Paint Scheme.

In fact Jeff I would love a larger shot of that one if you would be so kind....chance of that?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> That is a great shot and Paint Scheme.
> 
> In fact Jeff I would love a larger shot of that one if you would be so kind....chance of that?


Chance of that is 100%.

Anyone who would like a larger resolution copy of this picture, or any picture I add, all you need to do is send me an private message with your e mail and I will send you the highest resolution shot that I can. Please make sure you add a title that references the picture ie: CF-18 so I know which photo(s) you would like.

Cheers,

Jeff

who knows, I may even include a photo of this demo bird flying formation with a deHavilland Vampire but make sure you say yes please.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2017)

Jeff, I have deleted your e-mail address. The public posting of a such one is the best way for getting more of spam at your e-mail box. I suggest using of the Conversation ( Private Message ) system here for sending such data.

A note for other members, please use the PM system for getting mixed up with Jeff for his e-mail address.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2017)

That's a great shot. I saw this bird at Springbank in August but there was no way to get a good shot, what with the light behind it and smoke in the air.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2017)

Great shot of a great colour scheme. 
It would be a b*gger to mask and paint on a model !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2017)

No need to Terry:


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2017)

Bah ! That's cheating - but still a sod to apply the decals smoothly !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2017)

F-35C Bu No. 169161 VF 101 Grim Reapers

I am told that this was the first air show appearance anywhere for the F-35C. My American buddies who I hosted were a bit jealous.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2017)

Sunrise F-35 C

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2017)

One of the home team birds from the London Air Show.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff - love the Hunter.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2017)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2017)

The RCAF 431 Demonstration Squadron show off their shiny jets during a late afternoon performance at Air Show London a couple of weeks ago. I usually only sort of pay attention when the Snowbirds fly as I have seen the performance at least 200 times over the years but the lighting was so nice during this time slot they were given I not only watched but I also took quite a few pictures. Here the opposing solos make one of their multiple opposite passes.

Cheers,

Jeff

PS. Just a small note on the CT-133 from yesterday's post. She belongs to the Jet Aircraft Museum in London Ontario and is capable of flight and the museum is so close to having Transport Canada sign off on her as airworthy. She will make a great addition to the Canadian Air Show circuit and I hope she makes a few photo passes with the Waterloo War Birds 133, the Mako Shark.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2017)

Fantastic capture Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2017)

I agree - great shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------

